# Planting buckwheat



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

For those who grow buckwheat, how do you plant it for best results. I've never grown it but plan on sowing it and then packing. Or if you drill it, how deep do you plant?


----------



## Ansel (Mar 30, 2002)

I just planted my first buckwheat crop. I planted it over an existing rye field. This is how I did it. I killed the rye with roundup, then I spread 75lbs per acre of buckwheat, I put down 150 lbs of 19/19/19 then I ran a cultipacker over the field. Only time will tell but I got my information from a good source... !


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

Ansel, do you think 75 lb is a little heavy? Also, why did you spray roundup instead of plowing in the rye?


----------



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

I tilled up about an acre with my uncle's tractor and 8' rototiller, pulled all the rocks out, used a broadcast spreader and quad to put down 50lbs of buck wheat and then put out 4 bags of 12-12-12. I then dragged with an old pull behind thatching type of rake. 

Seemed to work good. Will let you know if it sprouts by this weekend!


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

DTrain, that sounds good. I am just concerned I might cover the buchwheat a little too much by dragging or discing. I was thinking it shouldn't be too deep, but perhaps that isn't so much of a concern.

I definitely am concerned that the turkeys might like that seed too!


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

I also planted BW on Sunday. I just fertilized, disced, and broadcast seeded. I dont have a cultipacker yet so I'm hoping the rain will settle the seeds in the loose soil.


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

Neal, do you have a lawn roller? You could always use that. Just make sure someone doesn't take your picture. They might start worrying about you....


----------



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

Backwoods-Savage said:


> DTrain, that sounds good. I am just concerned I might cover the buchwheat a little too much by dragging or discing. I was thinking it shouldn't be too deep, but perhaps that isn't so much of a concern.
> 
> I definitely am concerned that the turkeys might like that seed too!


This was my first time. My Uncle has cultipacker, but we didn't have a good way to get it over to my place. I am hoping by going back and forth with the quad then the drag it packed 'em a little a covered them up. You definitely could seem the seeds well before I dragged and not so well after.

Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Ansel (Mar 30, 2002)

Backwoods-Savage said:


> Ansel, do you think 75 lb is a little heavy? Also, why did you spray roundup instead of plowing in the rye?


I've read too use between 50lbs per acre up to 100lbs per acre. Since I'm new to the game I split the difference and tried to stick to the 75lbs per acre and I'll make adjustments next year based on my oberservations this year.

A few reason I sprayed. I sprayed the rye because I wanted it dead and not compteting with my buckweat. From what I have read rye will get pretty stalky and unrulley. Another thing I didn't want to till, I wanted another application of roundup because I was getting some regrowth of weeds from last year and wanted those gone as well. I will kill my buckwheat in early Aug and and then till it under mid to late August followed by a premium blend planting for fall.


----------



## G-Vac (Sep 20, 2004)

Buckwheat is darn near foolproof. I've always broadcast then dragged it in. I don't have a cultipacker. If you don't drag or pack, I understand you'll still get growth, although the birds will definately take some of the seed first. The usual recommended rate is 50# per acre, but Ed Spin recommends 100#, with 100# of 46-0-0. I've done this three years now and it grows like crazy. 75# with 150# of 19-19-19 should too.


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

There is a few things to consider with the amount to broadcast, but in general you will get a huge amount of growth on great soil with low seed amounts but at the same time we aren't generally planting for ultimate maturity. Typically in the summer you are planting buckwheat for a quick rotation summer annual to help improve the soil, compete with weeds while offering a decent summer forage. My buckwheat plantings are only in for 6-8 weeks so I'm not too concerned with overcrowding, just looking to fill in the space during the alloted time. I used 50#'s in a recent planting, but I have more in case the planting looks light...the stuff grows very well without doing much to the soil!


----------



## Shop Rat (Apr 8, 2006)

1. For best results we lightly disk, seed, rake, and roll with a lawn roller. Seeding into the disk grooves will set the seeds deeper. 
2. For less work we seed, rake and roll. This skips the disking, but the drag rake still covers some. 
3. If you are trying to smother weeds, plant the heavier rate. Up to 100lbs per acre. 
4. If you are not concerned about weeds you can use 50 lbs per acre. Keep in mind that turkeys will pull out some young plants. If there is one corner or area that does not look good it could be turkeys.
5. You can get away without fertilizing, but it will not grow very high. 
6.We like to leave an area unsprayed or tilled so it will seed out. This brings doves, rabbits, turkeys and other wildlife to the plot. Also, it will reseed itself. It will die after a good frost.


----------

